# Legion Glaive Not Intended for 40k or Apocalypse



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> *via Forgeworld from Master of Sanctity on Faeit 212 *
> _The Legion Glaive is not featured in the forthcoming IA Apocalypse book as it was decided that this vehicle was ideally for use in Horus Heresy games rather than 40k or normal Apocalypse games. However, as the rules for the Glaive are available to download from the link below, you can use these rules in Apocalypse if you wish although we would recommend consulting your opponents first."_


And Faeit212 missed posting the link, but here's the experimental rules:
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/g/Glaive.pdf


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

"...you can use these rules in Apocalypse if you wish although we would recommend consulting your opponents first."

This is like some sort of Yo, Dawg joke.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Perhaps none of them survived until the 41st millennium.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> Perhaps none of them survived until the 41st millennium.


Which makes sense when you consider that Volkite weapons were becoming extremely rare by the time the Horus Heresy occurred.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think there's going to be limited sales if you can't even use it in APOK. Anything that's too powerful for Apocalypse shouldn't be designed.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Creon said:


> I think there's going to be limited sales if you can't even use it in APOK. Anything that's too powerful for Apocalypse shouldn't be designed.


It's 675 points right now, (700 if you want to ignore Melta added in to it's ruleset) so I don't see it being seen as "overpowered" as that's a heafty chunk of points right there. I really think the intention is that it uses Vokite weaponry, which was being replaced rather completely by more conventional weapons (Bolters for example) by the time the Crusade was underway, and were almost completely gone by the time the Horus Heresy occurred.

Will it stop players from using it? Probably not, but FW isn't exactly wrong by saying that it's intended for a certain kind of game (that being 30k, which does seem to have a following here and there and will likely gain more fans the longer this project runs).


----------

